# cdrom fährt aus ?



## michback (17. November 2004)

Hallo

ich habe suse 9.1 und seit einem online update fährt mein cdrom immer aus wen ich im kde bin. wenn ich es rein schiebe schnellt es nach einigen minuten wieder heraus. Auch mehrfaches eintagen und aushängen brachte bis jetzt nichts.


k6 500
256MB Ram


----------

